# suche Leute, die auch mal was für die allgemeinheit tun



## Karla (26. Apr 2006)

Hallo an alle,

ich suche Leute, die mir helfen wollen, was für die Allgemeinheit zu tun!

Ich hab da ein Projekt vor, das sich leute wieder an die Natur besinnen, 
und die vielen sinlosen Medikamente (die auch noch abhängig machen),
links liegen lassen, und auf Heilpflanzen die ohne Nebenwirkungen sind zurückgreifen!

Wenn Ihr Interesse habt, könnt Ihr euch gern bei mir melden, oder einfach mal hier ins forum schreiben!


Ich würde auch gern selber JAVA lernen, aber da ich zu blond bin, und hier leider kaum was verstehe,
würd ich das gern den leuten überlassen, die schon darin geübt sind, und ich würd mich um andere sachen kümmen,
wie z.b. den Inhalt!  


dann bis bald,
und schönen Tag noch,
Karla

p.s. wenn jemand soetwas schon angefangen hat, würde ich mich auch gern anschließen, da ich schon einiges an Infos gesammelt habe!


----------



## AlArenal (26. Apr 2006)

Und diese Anwendung soll genau was können? Derzeit erschließt sich mir kein Zusammenhang zwischen Heilpflanzen und Java-Programmierung... Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur zu blond das zu verstehen


----------



## Karla (26. Apr 2006)

hallo AlArenal,

naja, ich dachte mir es soll so ausschauen wie eine Internetseite,
es währe nicht schlecht wenn man bestimmte sachen auch drucken könnte, und nach bestimmten Planzen oder wörtern suchen könnte!

Ich hab schon eine genaue Vorstellung, bin aber auch für neue Ideen offen!
Ich wollte nur nicht alles aufschreiben, da ich mich erst mal kurz fassen wollte.


----------



## The_S (26. Apr 2006)

Karla hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja, ich dachte mir es soll so ausschauen wie eine Internetseite



Es soll so aussehen, oder es soll eine werden (und: Internetseiten können auch sehr verschieden aussehen)? Deine Informationen sind allgmein recht ungenügend.


----------



## Karla (26. Apr 2006)

es können sich auch gerne Leute melden, die Grafik bearbeiten, oder kreativ im Design  sind!
ich bin immer der meinung, je mehr leute daran arbeiten, desto bessere Ideen kommen dabei raus!


----------



## Karla (26. Apr 2006)

hallo Hobbit im Blutrausch,

ich dachte mir, das erst mal als ein Programm zu machen, und vielleicht später mal ins Internet zu stellen (als Internetseite).

ok, da ich ja zum Glück euer Intersse geweckt  habe,
schreibt mir einfach was Ihr genau wissen wollt, und ich sage es euch!
ich würde euch ja gern alles aufschreiben, aber ich weiß nicht wo ich anfangen soll! 

aussedem denke ich, das sich auch noch vieles ergeben wird, wenn wir erst einmal angefangen haben.


----------



## The_S (26. Apr 2006)

Und wie willst du das ganze an den Mann bringen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Apr 2006)

Warum eröffnest du dann nicht ein Heilpflanzen-Wiki? Fände ich besser, als eine lokale Anwendung zu entwickeln, die dann später mal vielleicht ins Internet gelangen soll.
Außerdem hast du mit dem Internet eine wesentlich größere Plattform.


----------



## Karla (26. Apr 2006)

naja, zur Veröfentlichung dachte ich mir vielleicht über freeware.de etc
ausserdem, wenn es gut ist was wir machen, wird es sich rumsprechen, und bestimmt weit kommen!  :wink:


----------



## lin (26. Apr 2006)

> Ich hab da ein Projekt vor, das sich leute wieder an die Natur besinnen,
> und die vielen sinlosen Medikamente (die auch noch abhängig machen),
> links liegen lassen, und auf Heilpflanzen die ohne Nebenwirkungen sind zurückgreifen!


...... Heilpflanzen ohne Nebenwirkung und ohne Wirkung....
Ich frag mich echt, was du erreichen willst? 

"Öhm, ich find die grossen, bösen Chemiekonzerne so scheisse, diese bösen Kapitalisten, stellen eh nur sinnlose Medikamente her, die niemand braucht und die nur abhängig machen. Hm, ich versteh zwar ech nix von Pcs aber ich hab doch mal was von Java gehört.. da könnte man doch ne Applikation schreiben, mit der man dann nach den allmächtigen Heilfplanzen suchen kann, die einem garantiert bei jeglichen Leiden helfen."

1. Wenn du was mit Heilpflanzen bla. machen willst, erstell dir ein Konzept und informier dich, was für die Umsetzung geignet ist... wenns ne Datenbank werden soll, dann nimm auch eine Datenbank (z.B. mySQL) und schreib dir ein php, java, etc. - interface...

2. Wenn du so bist, wie ich denke, dann glaubst du zwar an die unendliche Kraft irgendwelcher abstruser Heilpflanzen und stusst was von sinnlosen Medikamenten rum.
Und wenn dann die Vogelgrippe kommt, bist du die erste, die nach Tamiflu schreit. Oder wenn du mal an Krebs erkrankst, dann sind dir dann die "bösen" und "sinnlosen" Medikamente auch wieder recht......


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Apr 2006)

Hab das vorläufig erst mal hier her verschoben.

@lin: Ich denke, du solltest das nicht so verallgemeinern. Ich glaube nicht, dass es darum geht, eine Kampagne gegen die Pharma-Industrie zu starten. 
Es gibt sicher schon Heilpflanzen, die ein auf chemischer Basis hergestelltes Medikament vollkommen ersetzen können. Nur haben wir "hochentwickelten" Menschen es einfach vergessen. Wir kennen diese Pflanzen und ihre Wirkung auf den menschlichen Organismus nicht mehr, weil wir es verlernt haben.

Aber ich muss dir zustimmen, ein Java-Forum für ein solches Vorhaben zu wählen, wenn man selbst gar nichts in Java programmieren kann, ist schon etwas eigenartig.


----------



## Karla (26. Apr 2006)

hallo L-ectron-X,

Vielen dank für dein Verständniss!
Das ist genau das, was ich sagen wollte!
Ich hab nichts gegen die großen Konzerne etc, aber auch die greifen auf Heilpflanzen zurück!
Ich wollt hier nicht so viel darüber schreiben, weil ich keinen damit langweilen wollte, wenn aber jemand Interesse hat, lass ich Ihm gern was zukommen!

Ich hab mir schon darüber gedanken gemacht, und hab auch schon was in HTML erstellt, wollte aber auch gern mal die meinungen aus dem Forum hören!

warum ich das jetzt im java-forum poste, weil man mit java viel mehr machen kann als mit html oder js!
das konnte ich nur sagen, weil ich jetzt die grenzen von html kennengelernt habe!

Da ich nun viel zeit mit HTML verlohren habe, die ich anders ins Projekt hätte verwenden könnte, nur um jetzt festzustellen, das es mit HTML nicht läuft, weil jeder Browser es anders Darstellt, und was z.b. mit IE geht, geht nicht bei FF oder NS etc.

Ich denke, wir würden alle was davon haben!


----------



## lin (26. Apr 2006)

sag das doch gleich 

ich denke, wenn du Leute für dein Projekt gewinnen willst, solltest du schon mehr oder weniger präzise darlegen, was du genau machen willst. (ich sehe nach wie vor nicht was das  ganze werden soll? entweder du hast das nie erwähnt, oder ich bin blind) ...


----------



## Karla (26. Apr 2006)

ok, dann möchte ich mich hiermit mal entschuldigen, das das ganze so unübersichtlich geworden ist!

ich möchte gern ein Nachschlagewerk erstellen, mit einer suche nach Heilpflanzen und nach Begriff
das projekt hat z.zt eine größe von 2000 seiten (a´ Seite 3 bis 7 DIN A 4 Seiten) und wird warscheindlich auf 5000 (ca. 20.000 DIN A 4 Seiten) ausgebaut. 
Bei den Pflanzen werden die synonyme, das aussehen, die inhaltsstoffe, anwendung, vorkommen, aufbewahrung, teemischungen etc. beschrieben.

Es soll leicht zu bedienen sein (auch für leute die nicht im täglichen umgang mit dem pc geübt sind) 
deswegen vielleicht HTML änlich?
Eine Zoom funktion für Text und Bilder währe auch nicht schlecht, aber eher das kleiner Problem!
vielleicht eine art frame, wie beim html?

Das wars, zumindest grob, die einzelheiten werden wir dann im laufe des Projekts noch klären!
ein Design habe ich auch, ist aber in HTML,  muss aber nicht unbedingt übernommen werden.
aber wenn jemand bessere Vorschläge hat, bin ich für alles offen!

ich will auch keinem zumuten, das alles mit mir  (durch)zumachen, bin froh, wenn man mir wenigstens beim grundgerüst hilft!  

hoffe, das reicht so für´s erste!
ansonsten, einfach wieder posten!  
(in der hoffnung, das die netten Moderatoren das nicht löschen!
aber jetzt schon mal ein kleines dankenschön für die super geduld in diesem Forum!!)


----------



## BoneCracker (10. Mai 2006)

Hi,
falls du noch jemanden brauchst, würde ich gerne helfen, würde aber als Gegenleistung schon ein paar der Inhalte gerne sehen.

Du kannst mich im Icq anschreiben: 218890627

Mfg


----------



## lin (10. Mai 2006)

oder hast du schon was online? dann poste doch bitte mal n Link...


----------



## Freakazoid (22. Mai 2006)

Ich schluiesse mich einem Vorredner an und empfehle dir dafür ein Wiki.
ich denk mal du kennst wikipedia, das prinzip würde sich doch hervorragend für dein Projekt eigenen.
Und da Wiki von wikipedia ist opensource(nennt sich mediawiki), kannst du also kostenlos einsetzen und bietet eigentlich die möglichkeiten und funktionen die du brauchst....ich glaube ne java applikation würd sich dafür nicht wirklich eigenen, da wenn du infos über irgendwas suchst, machst du ja nicht für jede Art von Information ein eigenes Programm auf, sondern suchst auf Internetseiten. und das design passt auch im Herrn internet Explorer....;-)

mfg Timo


----------

